# Last of the harvest



## nouvellechef (Jan 19, 2011)

Since most were lost. Thought I would leave you with some fresh ones. This will be the last harvest until Oct or so. Enjoy.

C99 pineapple x Skunk #1 x UK Cheese, 2 weeks to go


View attachment IMG_0476-1.JPG


View attachment IMG_0479-1.JPG


View attachment IMG_0480-1.JPG


View attachment IMG_0491.JPG


View attachment IMG_0492-1.JPG


View attachment IMG_0495.JPG


View attachment IMG_0499.JPG


View attachment IMG_0502-1.JPG


View attachment IMG_0503-1.JPG


View attachment IMG_0505-1.JPG


----------



## Droopy Dog (Jan 19, 2011)

SCHWEET!!!!!

Looks better than good.

DD


----------



## dman1234 (Jan 19, 2011)

awesome pics as usual.

why no harvest until fall?   you got too much stock piled?


----------



## nouvellechef (Jan 19, 2011)

Droopy Dog said:
			
		

> SCHWEET!!!!!
> 
> Looks better than good.
> 
> DD


 
Thanx. The mix is dialed. Zero fade, excellent burn quality, great flavor. Try the rice hulls Droop. They help greatly with uptake.


----------



## lordhighlama (Jan 19, 2011)

would I have to wait till my next mix to add the hulls NC or could I add them into my current mix?


----------



## nouvellechef (Jan 19, 2011)

dman1234 said:
			
		

> awesome pics as usual.
> 
> why no harvest until fall? you got too much stock piled?


 
House if almost finished finally. Been building for LONG time. Shop is closed for awhile. Gonna try some outdoor too. Got property for days.

PS, yes on stockpile.


----------



## nouvellechef (Jan 19, 2011)

lordhighlama said:
			
		

> would I have to wait till my next mix to add the hulls NC or could I add them into my current mix?


 
Add em in and mix. They take very long time to breakdown.


----------



## Droopy Dog (Jan 19, 2011)

nouvellechef said:
			
		

> Thanx. The mix is dialed. Zero fade, excellent burn quality, great flavor. Try the rice hulls Droop. They help greatly with uptake.



Been looking, but haven't been able to source them yet.

Still, there are seed&feed stores I haven't gotten to yet.

DD


----------



## niteshft (Jan 19, 2011)

Excellent chef, I love the looks of the frost altho we are getting snow here.....brrrrrrr.lol


----------



## nouvellechef (Jan 19, 2011)

Droopy Dog said:
			
		

> Been looking, but haven't been able to source them yet.
> 
> Still, there are seed&feed stores I haven't gotten to yet.
> 
> DD


 
Yeah. I found it at a really small feed store. Think it was 3cf bag. Like $8


----------



## nouvellechef (Jan 19, 2011)

niteshft said:
			
		

> Excellent chef, I love the looks of the frost altho we are getting snow here.....brrrrrrr.lol


 
haha. Shes a frosty one. Not much of a yielder. Smells like fruit salad, citrus taste.


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Jan 19, 2011)

whats up nc? good to see yah. they do look tasty. i had just pulled my last c99 x ak47. structure was very similar especially in the frost. anyhow not running it anymore cause it smokes good, but reminds me of fabric softener on the exhale. kinda nasty really. 9 month cure la con makes me jabber....lol

oh yeah im slowly gathering parts for a uc. later


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Jan 19, 2011)

oh yeah did i mention it sucks that your organic thread is history


----------



## nouvellechef (Jan 19, 2011)

docfishwrinkle said:
			
		

> whats up nc? good to see yah. they do look tasty. i had just pulled my last c99 x ak47. structure was very similar especially in the frost. anyhow not running it anymore cause it smokes good, but reminds me of fabric softener on the exhale. kinda nasty really. 9 month cure la con makes me jabber....lol
> 
> oh yeah im slowly gathering parts for a uc. later



Glad to hear things are good. Yes on journal ):


----------



## budtender (Jan 19, 2011)

Another fine haul chef, congratulations! do you know if your soil mix is still available here on mp? I have some purple Thai beans and need the room for the big stretch. Never grew in dirt yet, still like my ebb sys. As you may remember I had a ebb and flow and a drip system going at the same time. I decided my ebb sys worked so much better by the yield alone it did not even compare. Good luck on your next adventure, bt


----------



## BBFan (Jan 19, 2011)

Nice job NC.  How long you let those hulls cook before planting?


----------



## nouvellechef (Jan 19, 2011)

BBFan said:
			
		

> Nice job NC.  How long you let those hulls cook before planting?



They just go into the mix when cooked. So 30 days, then in there for about 17 weeks, give or take, before being dumped out and re-ammended.


----------



## lordhighlama (Jan 19, 2011)

is the bio-tone new to the mix NC?  Don't remember that in the old mix.


----------



## nouvellechef (Jan 19, 2011)

lordhighlama said:
			
		

> is the bio-tone new to the mix NC? Don't remember that in the old mix.


 
Yes. I dont even know if it does anything. All those shots above are without it. But its got a ton of yummy stuff in it, available at the depot and super cheap. Must do something


----------



## nouvellechef (Jan 20, 2011)

docfishwrinkle said:
			
		

> whats up nc? good to see yah. they do look tasty. i had just pulled my last c99 x ak47. structure was very similar especially in the frost. anyhow not running it anymore cause it smokes good, but reminds me of fabric softener on the exhale. kinda nasty really. 9 month cure la con makes me jabber....lol
> 
> oh yeah im slowly gathering parts for a uc. later


 
Ohh. Dont be such a stranger. Hows the new basement room going?


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Jan 22, 2011)

its going good when its running. at the mo its not doing a thing cause i was waiting to see if i was being sent to CO for work. well im done waiting to hear the date so im throwing 2 honeymoon mix plants i have. i just threw em into 7g nursery pots. theyre around 2' tall & 2' across, only topped once & branches were thinned of budsites to top 1/3 of branch. each will be getting a 1k. guess i'll worry 'bout the feeding issues for when i leave when that time comes. there are 2-3 possiblities so not extremely worried.


----------



## TexasMonster (Jan 22, 2011)

nouvellechef said:
			
		

> House if almost finished finally. Been building for LONG time. Shop is closed for awhile. Gonna try some outdoor too. Got property for days.
> 
> PS, yes on stockpile.


Nouvelle, I am excited for you on that front. I hope you have a good time in your new digs with your new property boundaries. I have not heard if you are fences or not. I put  a 6ft cyclone fence around my acreage. In my state it changes the game as far a your legal rights. Its much much more illegal for someone to be on your property if its fenced, gated and posted. I have all three covered. The meter man reads my meter from the street with binoculars. It may be different where you are at but I think most states treat fenced/gated/posted property similarly.

As I said, I am excited you get to experience this new freedom. Its awesome. I see a tractor in your future.


----------



## nouvellechef (Jan 24, 2011)

TexasMonster said:
			
		

> Nouvelle, I am excited for you on that front. I hope you have a good time in your new digs with your new property boundaries. I have not heard if you are fences or not. I put a 6ft cyclone fence around my acreage. In my state it changes the game as far a your legal rights. Its much much more illegal for someone to be on your property if its fenced, gated and posted. I have all three covered. The meter man reads my meter from the street with binoculars. It may be different where you are at but I think most states treat fenced/gated/posted property similarly.
> 
> As I said, I am excited you get to experience this new freedom. Its awesome. I see a tractor in your future.


 
Srry for late reply,

Fencing 10 acres of rolling Cascade range/hills would be about 40k. So not for awhile at least. County has restrictions for fencing also as far as height. I put up simple snow fencing, orange color and stapled it to trees all the way around the property from ground level, up 3'. Then a small overlap and up another 3'. Added no trespassing signs every 20'. So hopefully it persuades them not to enter. Its tough fencing.

Little more porn:

View attachment IMG_0534.JPG


View attachment IMG_0542.JPG


View attachment IMG_0543.JPG


View attachment IMG_0546.JPG


View attachment IMG_0560.JPG


----------



## cmd420 (Jan 25, 2011)

"thanks" button pressed


----------



## budtender (Jan 25, 2011)

Thanks chef. Nice pics!


----------



## nouvellechef (Jan 25, 2011)

Thanx. She aint much of a yielder, but good trich production and very smooth fruit salad taste.


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 25, 2011)

Fruit salad is good. How does it smell in there? 
Very nice.


----------



## TexasMonster (Jan 25, 2011)

Very nice. Hey, it may not be the fence you want but its up and if your state is like mine then folks just cant legally walk onto your property. Good job. Nice nice nice harvest. Looks like it aught to pay for a fence


----------



## nouvellechef (Jan 25, 2011)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Fruit salad is good. How does it smell in there?
> Very nice.



Intoxicating. Not showering is not a option after going in anymore.


----------



## nouvellechef (Jan 25, 2011)

TexasMonster said:
			
		

> Very nice. Hey, it may not be the fence you want but its up and if your state is like mine then folks just cant legally walk onto your property. Good job. Nice nice nice harvest. Looks like it aught to pay for a fence



Ohh. Its illegal. But not to the point of someone serving jail time. Beyond that, certainly not gonna fire off couple rounds at or near them. That is the danger of cannabis outside. Only way they are getting past that snow fence is to cut it. The property has def been deer hunted in the past. They wont go as far as to cut the fence or rip it down for a deer with signs posted too.


----------



## ray jay (Jan 25, 2011)

Very nice NC. Did you make this cross? Have fun with the Outdoor hope we have a summer like two years ago. Grew Monsters.


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 25, 2011)

pretty girls surround you dude~


----------



## budtender (Jan 25, 2011)

Can't wait to see your outdoor grow, after watching your indoor.


----------



## nouvellechef (Jan 25, 2011)

Wish we could multi quote,

Ray- oh hell no. No breeding here. Not even more babies(real ones). Its pineapple chunk fron Barneys Farm, under fems.

2dog- i luv

BT- stay tuned

Thanx


----------



## TexasMonster (Jan 25, 2011)

....





			
				TexasMonster said:
			
		

> nouvellechef said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## nouvellechef (Jan 31, 2011)

10% amber. Done. Ok maybe not last of the harvest, I made it a few days with nothing started:farm:

Oh, and breakfast. Carmelized pablano, chorizo, cheese and eggs on toasted brioche.

View attachment IMG_0589 (1024x683).jpg


View attachment IMG_0590 (1024x683).jpg


View attachment IMG_0591 (1024x683).jpg


View attachment IMG_0593 (1024x683).jpg


View attachment IMG_0594 (1024x683).jpg


View attachment IMG_0596 (1024x683).jpg


View attachment IMG_0597 (1024x683).jpg


View attachment IMG_0598 (1024x683).jpg


View attachment IMG_0601 (1024x683).jpg


View attachment IMG_0602 (1024x683).jpg


----------



## nouvellechef (Jan 31, 2011)

View attachment IMG_0607 (1024x683).jpg


View attachment IMG_0605 (1024x683).jpg


View attachment IMG_0599 (1024x683) (800x534).jpg


View attachment IMG_0603 (1024x683) (800x534).jpg


View attachment IMG_0604 (1024x683) (800x534).jpg


View attachment IMG_0606 (1024x683) (800x534).jpg


----------



## lordhighlama (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## ozzywhitelufc (Jan 31, 2011)

NICE NC, unlike the breakfast, think I would prefer to eat soil.


----------



## dman1234 (Jan 31, 2011)

Look at this guy he hasnt even heard of Cool tubes yet LOL

just kidding.


so nice,

but i will never get how you keep it cool with bare bulbs.


----------



## nouvellechef (Jan 31, 2011)

dman1234 said:
			
		

> Look at this guy he hasnt even heard of Cool tubes yet LOL
> 
> just kidding.
> 
> ...



Surprisingly easy. All that heat has no where to be trapped. Just rises and is pushed out by fan to back of room where exhaust is pulling it out.


----------



## mountain man (Jan 31, 2011)

Always liked NV grows. The Vertical game is where its at too. Mix some SS and you will have some awesome organics !
   Good job Mate !


----------



## Roddy (Feb 1, 2011)

I was thinking vert might be a good choice for me too, but wonder how the buds like the light from the side? Don't they tend to like growing to the light?


----------



## tcbud (Feb 1, 2011)

Beautiful Girls NC.

Congrats on finishing the new home.  Nothing like living in the country, I personally love it.


----------



## nouvellechef (Feb 3, 2011)

Roddy said:
			
		

> I was thinking vert might be a good choice for me too, but wonder how the buds like the light from the side? Don't they tend to like growing to the light?


 
Simply answer would be no. Maybe cause there so fat they fall toward it?


----------



## nouvellechef (Feb 3, 2011)

tcbud said:
			
		

> Beautiful Girls NC.
> 
> Congrats on finishing the new home. Nothing like living in the country, I personally love it.


 
Thanx. I know you like purple. Heres some playing with low temps and letting go 40% amber.

View attachment IMG_0610%20(1280x853).jpg


----------



## nouvellechef (Feb 4, 2011)

Whew..... Logged some hours. 

View attachment IMG_0625.JPG


View attachment IMG_0626.JPG


View attachment IMG_0628.JPG


View attachment IMG_0629.JPG


View attachment IMG_0630.JPG


View attachment IMG_0631.JPG


View attachment IMG_0632.JPG


View attachment IMG_0633.JPG


----------



## animal454 (Feb 4, 2011)

Outstanding...You got skills man!!


----------



## bho_expertz (Feb 4, 2011)

Because of you my keyboard is flooded and my jaw hit the floor ... Damn u :hubba:


----------



## lordhighlama (Feb 7, 2011)

gulp...


----------



## weedmasta (Feb 10, 2011)

thats going to be one hell of a trimming session..


----------



## nouvellechef (Feb 11, 2011)

weedmasta said:
			
		

> thats going to be one hell of a trimming session..



12-15 minutes per. Edward scissor hands style. I use 2 sets of cheap, sharp, hair scissors. And swap out when crusted. The wipe down with ISO and start again. Always change to new scissors after each plant.


----------



## nova564t (Feb 11, 2011)

I want some!!!


----------



## vdog (Feb 11, 2011)

Wheres the marijuana? All I see is sugar globs! WOW


----------



## Staffy (Jun 4, 2011)

wonderful. how many weeks did ur pineapple chunk go?


----------



## nouvellechef (Jun 5, 2011)

Staffy said:
			
		

> wonderful. how many weeks did ur pineapple chunk go?



63 days


----------

